# partying in istanbul



## merıcoz (Sep 3, 2011)

hi,

my wife and i living in turkey. i am a turkish and she is foreigner thats why she doesnt like my community because my friends dont speak english (i mean because of their stupidity they dont prefer to speak) we couldnt find any place to hang out with nice people who are foreigners or speaking english.

do you have any suggestions? where are you going to have fun? and how are you making your company?


----------



## spark92 (Nov 8, 2010)

i suggest you couchsurfing. They've got plenty of events especially in Istanbul that most of the peeps(95% i would say) can speak English.
PS age ain't matter I've seen peeps more than 60 yrs old and they do enjoy as well..


----------



## Maria1125 (Jan 29, 2012)

merıcoz;599461 said:


> hi,
> 
> my wife and i living in turkey. i am a turkish and she is foreigner thats why she doesnt like my community because my friends dont speak english (i mean because of their stupidity they dont prefer to speak) we couldnt find any place to hang out with nice people who are foreigners or speaking english.
> 
> do you have any suggestions? where are you going to have fun? and how are you making your company?


Hello there,
I'm an American woman and I will be moving to Turkey the end of the year, My boyfriend is Turkish and I did notice that there are a few places to hang out while I was there this past January. My boyfriend and I are planning on getting married when I get to Turkey.Maybe you can give me ideas on how to marry a turks .
We are moving to Antalya but will explore other areas. He is orginally from Samsun. 
Just like your wife problem I think I will have the same hardship because most of his friends don't speak english. I hope to meet more couple like yours when I move to turkey.


----------



## belgarath (Jul 15, 2011)

Maria, if you're moving to Antalya, you might wish to learn a bit of Russian as well


----------



## daniel87 (Mar 8, 2012)

If you're in Istanbul I'd suggest going to Taksim, there are plently of places to go round there.


----------

